# What morph is this?



## buell311 (Mar 19, 2008)

Any idea what this is? I got it as a young froglet and was told it was a yellow head, but it doesn't appear that way to me. Not sure if its a standard Cobalt or French Guayana Dwarf? It is adult size and seems rather small to be a standard Cobalt.


----------

